# What's Your Favorite Costume ?



## xcip1985

Hello everyone! Let's talk about the costumes you like. Will you guys share your photos? For me, i love spiderman costumes and i'm plaining to buy one. Before that, i love sold lycra zentai bodysuits, some people call it morphsuits. But i get a little tired of dressing in it all the time. Here is some photos


----------



## Zombieber

i'm currently making a Pyramid Head costume which will be totally badass! but of the costume I wear the most would have to be a Zombie wearing bloody scrubs.


----------



## Lord Homicide

My favorite costume of mine was my version of Blackie Lawless of W.A.S.P. The buzzsaw bracers were and still are awesome


----------



## Duchess

My favorite costume is, of course, my Granny Lou character.



Even though I have to wear a dress and a hooped petticoat, my Granny Lou character is my favorite.


----------



## CenCalHaunt

I wear a jumpsuit with my custom hockey mask for my power tool scenes. I guess it's my favorite to wear because it's the least hot.


----------



## Duchess

*What Are Your Favorite Halloween Costumes*

Whcih costumes are your favorites for Halloween.

Mine are The Evil Warlock, The Vampire Lestat and An Ugly Duchess


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Granny Lou said:


> *Whcih costumes are your favorites for Halloween.*
> 
> Mine are The Evil Warlock, The Vampire Lestat and An Ugly Duchess


At the risk of speaking out of turn, isn't that basically what the following threads already cover?

What's your favorite costume?

Costumes of yrs gone by...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> At the risk of speaking out of turn, isn't that basically what the following threads already cover?
> 
> What's your favorite costume?
> 
> Costumes of yrs gone by...


Thanks for catching that Up_Up_And_Away. I've merged the threads.

Please post to existing threads rather than creating duplicates for the same topic.


----------



## Duchess

OK. Thanks


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My current one is my Vampiress outfit. Probably because it's the only time I ware a dress. Though I have been gathering some items for a ******* zombie costume that mom says looks more like Mary Ann then anything. Also had an Idea for a voodoo preistess if I can ever get my makeup right.


----------



## Silent Howl

my favorite costume of all time was a dragon hunter I made..

I had a dragon made of recycled paper and pepsi bottle..it was great and hold on a stick..an hand made costum by myself..unfortunatly I did not took photo of this one...and at the en of the night the dragon was falling apart..

last year though It was a shaman...I made a mask of a lion skull...with blank eyes ball..a dark and blue outfit with a hood, with (faux) fur...the mask has a moveable jaw when I talk..it's cool..


----------



## llewis

My favorite? I've gotten a ton of the most popular vampire costumes. I like the sexy ones best, especially because I can wear them at Halloween and parties all year round.


----------



## fontgeek

As odd as it may sound, my favorite was the invisible man.
My niece, then a wee lass of 8 or 9, lived at the other end of the state from me, I asked her parents what she was dressed as for Halloween, then called back to tell her I really liked her costume. She got flustered as to how I would know what her costume was and I told her I saw her at her party, I then asked her if she liked my costume. Of course she said she didn't see me, and that's when I told her what my costume was and told her how great my costume is/was, she kept saying she hadn't seen me and I said of course not, I was invisible. That kept her flummoxed for a year, then she kicked me in the shin after her parents finally broke down and told her the truth. Now in college, she laughs about it and says she can't wait to pull that one on someone else.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Seen a few really good Doc Ocks over the years. Just awesome arm designs, etc.

I love a good ghostbusters outfit and well done proton pack.

My wife went as Jessica Rabbit one year- LOVED that one, haha.

Saw a very impressive Beast from X-Men with prosthetics once...

But above all right now, Id say Hawkeye. Wifey had a huge crush after the movie, so guess who I am going as this year????


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I had a cheesy werewolf costume that I wore for years when I was a kid. Just a torn pair of pants and shirt with heavy pile fur sewn into the tears, and an old werewolf mask. I think that's where I got the fascination with werewolves. So this year I started making a werewolf suit complete with musculature, and a neoprene type of over suit with fur sewn onto it so it stretches and flexes with the underneath muscle body suit. It's proving to be much more difficult than I thought, and I still have to add the ski type stilts that I'm going to use as feet. The feet are going to be made out of latex so that they flex with the skis. Hopefully it'll be my new favorite costume, but not til next year.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Fontgeek - I LOVE that story!!!!



howlin mad jack said:


> I had a cheesy werewolf costume that I wore for years when I was a kid. Just a torn pair of pants and shirt with heavy pile fur sewn into the tears, and an old werewolf mask. I think that's where I got the fascination with werewolves. So this year I started making a werewolf suit complete with musculature, and a neoprene type of over suit with fur sewn onto it so it stretches and flexes with the underneath muscle body suit. It's proving to be much more difficult than I thought, and I still have to add the ski type stilts that I'm going to use as feet. The feet are going to be made out of latex so that they flex with the skis. Hopefully it'll be my new favorite costume, but not til next year.


I cannot wait to see this!!! You wouldn't by chance have photos of you as a wee one in this costume? I'd love to see everyone's Halloween costumes when they were little, sadly I have none thanks to my father burning everything.

Let's see, favourite costume of mine now. That is a tough one. The top three are VooDoo Baby, the Ghostly Baroness and the re-imagined Bride of Frankenstein. VooDoo Baby is a character, back story, I'm doing a comic book based on her, I've done magazine articles on her - so she's the most full fledged and easiest costume to wear. 









But I love the ethereal beauty of being this ghostly creature and it got such a reaction at the huge 5000+ crowd we had at Highball Halloween a few years ago. Make up does take a while and it was easiest having the photo shoot done since I had a team doing my make up.









Didn't think I could top that one till I embarked on my re-imagined Bride of Frankenstein, but this one needs to be tweaked for easier wearing. I'm literally bolted into this thing and the wig I made is awesome, but gets tangled too easily in my shoulder piece. I've adored the Bride of Frankenstein forever it seems, when I learned the MUA who worked on Elsa was a Greek man who came to the states (I'm Greek/Egyptian) to play baseball, I just fell in love with the character more. Nothing compares to Elsa, but I hope I give her some small tribute.









I can't chose! Ack!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Acid PopTart said:


> Fontgeek - I LOVE that story!!!!
> 
> I cannot wait to see this!!! You wouldn't by chance have photos of you as a wee one in this costume? I'd love to see everyone's Halloween costumes when they were little, sadly I have none thanks to my father burning everything.
> 
> Let's see, favourite costume of mine now. That is a tough one. The top three are VooDoo Baby, the Ghostly Baroness and the re-imagined Bride of Frankenstein. VooDoo Baby is a character, back story, I'm doing a comic book based on her, I've done magazine articles on her - so she's the most full fledged and easiest costume to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love the ethereal beauty of being this ghostly creature and it got such a reaction at the huge 5000+ crowd we had at Highball Halloween a few years ago. Make up does take a while and it was easiest having the photo shoot done since I had a team doing my make up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think I could top that one till I embarked on my re-imagined Bride of Frankenstein, but this one needs to be tweaked for easier wearing. I'm literally bolted into this thing and the wig I made is awesome, but gets tangled too easily in my shoulder piece. I've adored the Bride of Frankenstein forever it seems, when I learned the MUA who worked on Elsa was a Greek man who came to the states (I'm Greek/Egyptian) to play baseball, I just fell in love with the character more. Nothing compares to Elsa, but I hope I give her some small tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't chose! Ack!


Wow!! I have to say I love the Ghost pic, but they are ALL AWESOME!! Fantastic costumes!! Unfortunately, my parents didn't take any pix of us as kids, so I don't have anything to show.  I'm hoping to have this costume finished by next year.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thanks for the kind words! Well I cannot wait to see your finished costume! I wanted to do a goat woman last year with the digitgrade legs or reverse knees but ran out of time. This year will be the same way.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Acid PopTart said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Well I cannot wait to see your finished costume! I wanted to do a goat woman last year with the digitgrade legs or reverse knees but ran out of time. This year will be the same way.


:jol:As always Acid Pop Tart, your costumes are out of this world!!! (and don't say its all mirrors and lighting because you tried to sell that one to me last year...ha ha)


----------



## Lord Homicide

I agree with P5 - out of this world!


----------



## Duchess

Yes those costumes are super great and out of this world!

Granny Lou


----------



## Acid PopTart

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:As always Acid Pop Tart, your costumes are out of this world!!! (and don't say its all mirrors and lighting because you tried to sell that one to me last year...ha ha)


Ah bugger all, so you're not gonna buy that excuse again?  But it's trueeee!



Lord Homicide said:


> I agree with P5 - out of this world!





Granny Lou said:


> Yes those costumes are super great and out of this world!
> 
> Granny Lou


Aw shucks, thank you all. You all are really too kind.


----------



## fontgeek

Acid Pop Tart, nice costumes, but as noted by others it's not just the costume, you have beautiful bone structure, and obviously a good imagination and lots of patience.
If you don't already, learn to use an airbrush. For work on the costumes and for doing the makeup, it will offer whole new worlds of possibilities to you.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I like the voodoo one the best... there's just something about it..


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Wow Acid Pop, just out of curosity how long did it take you to make the costumes? I mean did you make them or find the pieces somewhere?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey acid poptart,the voodoo costumes are the ones i like best!!well to tell you the truth all your costumes are amazing.


----------



## Headless

Amazing work. I love Voodoo Baby but they are all amazing.


----------



## Acid PopTart

fontgeek said:


> Acid Pop Tart, nice costumes, but as noted by others it's not just the costume, you have beautiful bone structure, and obviously a good imagination and lots of patience.
> If you don't already, learn to use an airbrush. For work on the costumes and for doing the makeup, it will offer whole new worlds of possibilities to you.


Ah bugger you, now you've got me blushing! Thank you.
I have limited use/knowledge of the airbrush, then mine jammed up bad. Haven't fixed it yet. I did use the airbrush extensively on the grey Ghostly Baroness costume, it wasn't the right shade and dying wasn't an option. On the skirt part I did some gorgeous shading with an airbrush.

As for airbrushing make up, I'm pretty good on others, but on myself, seems my patience runs low! Thank you for the compliments and advice, greatly appreciate it.



Lord Homicide said:


> I like the voodoo one the best... there's just something about it..


Thank you kindly! There is something about her, I've been tweaking her for a few years and now we're doing a comic book on her, so excited! It will be online and free.



QueenRuby2002 said:


> Wow Acid Pop, just out of curosity how long did it take you to make the costumes? I mean did you make them or find the pieces somewhere?


Thanks! Let's see..... VooDoo Baby has been worked on off and on for a while and the top and corset with the rib cage on it were made by designer friends of mine. That skirt took maybe a couple of hours. Other things I just found and added to it. The wig took about an hour to cut and sew.

But oh the Ghostly Baroness.... I made that from top to bottom, including that wig which took a lot of time. Everything was airbrushed, all the aging involved cutting "moth holes" which gave it a nice touch, the sleeves have beads to give it more of an aged ornate look. That probably all in all took about 50 hours is my best guess.

My re-imagined Bride of Frankenstein was another top to bottom creation where I did utilize a lot of found or recycled objects. The corset is a medical corset from the 50's, I collect them, so it just took a bit of time to carefully age it. I think this one took about 60 hours and it still needs a bit of fine tuning.



graveyardmaster said:


> hey acid poptart,the voodoo costumes are the ones i like best!!well to tell you the truth all your costumes are amazing.


You're a doll for saying so, thanks!



Headless said:


> Amazing work. I love Voodoo Baby but they are all amazing.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilly

Great Job AP..i like voodoo baby best..that type would go good with what I am planning this year but have not decided what to do yet.


----------



## Zurgh

fontgeek, the invisible man... awesome! 

Acid Pop Tart, the Ghostly Baroness looks the best, IMO... I think the amount of/skill level of work really shines through on this one... Mind you, I love web comics & think your bride is so cool, too... 

My best... it would be my medieval armor, not my favorite, try wearing 50+ lbs of 13th century leather (over half a cow hide!) and steal... takes 30-45 minutes, with help to get strapped, buckled, and laced into it... worst of all it is HOT as HELL... But, I have had a couple young drunk ladies try to make out with the armor at party's (mind you, with me in it, caused my wife to crack up in laughter) Sadly, most of it is packed away with most of the Halloween stuff, will have to get it out & get pics of it in October.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Lilly said:


> Great Job AP..i like voodoo baby best..that type would go good with what I am planning this year but have not decided what to do yet.


Thank you dear! You may like this one too, it was way last minute as I didn't really feel like doing the VooDoo Baby get up (little too chilly) and half her wardrobe was on the mannequin in the vodou altar I did that year anyway! 









Feel free to borrow somehow. That was stuff in my wardrobe (I do a lot of "alt" modeling), that's actually a replica of the last dress Ricci wears in Burton's Sleepy Hollow, the make up is super easy to do, "wig" is two hair pieces styled and pinned. Stripes and top hats always work well. Good luck to you and whatever you decide!



Zurgh said:


> Acid Pop Tart, the Ghostly Baroness looks the best, IMO... I think the amount of/skill level of work really shines through on this one... Mind you, I love web comics & think your bride is so cool, too...
> 
> My best... it would be my medieval armor, not my favorite, try wearing 50+ lbs of 13th century leather (over half a cow hide!) and steal... takes 30-45 minutes, with help to get strapped, buckled, and laced into it... worst of all it is HOT as HELL... But, I have had a couple young drunk ladies try to make out with the armor at party's (mind you, with me in it, caused my wife to crack up in laughter) Sadly, most of it is packed away with most of the Halloween stuff, will have to get it out & get pics of it in October.


Thank you kindly! It went through some damage after the last wear (won first place though at a costume contest) so it needs revamped and I may use it in the display this year on one of my mannequins. Thanks for all the kind words.

Oh wow, your costume sounds amazing! You don't by chance do any SCA events? You sound like the type to be out there jousting if you can handle wearing all that stuff. Hey, armour turns on the ladies!


----------

